# the pacer's signed solomon jones to a 2- year deal



## big time pacer fan (May 23, 2009)

well i hope he well help our team out this year


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

his main stay is defence. one of the only players i liked on the ATL hawks. each team in the NBA has guys i call 'my boys' & Solomon is one of them. he's had a couple 5+ block games. good strong shotblocker & he's very tough, plays hard, even reckless with his body. if you want some toughness, hustle & some edge to your team, adding Solomon helps. not an offensive guy by any means, or the strongest rebounder, but he'll get his nose dirty.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

So what does their depth chart look like?

PG: T.J. Ford...Earl Watson...Travis Diener
SG: Brandon Rush...Dahntay Jones
SF: Danny Granger
PF: Troy Murphy...Tyler Hansbrough...Josh McRoberts
C: Roy Hibbert...Jeff Foster...Solomon Jones

IR: Mike Dunleavy Jr.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I want to hear that Josh McRoberts socked Hansbrough in the face during practice. DO IT!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> So what does their depth chart look like?
> 
> PG: T.J. Ford...Earl Watson...Travis Diener
> SG: Brandon Rush...Dahntay Jones
> ...


That's pretty much what I'm thinking. Jones might start over Rush if Rush isn't producing offensively, and maybe add a possibly re-signed Stephen Graham at backup SF and AJ Price as 4th PG.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Can we sign someone good for once? Like honestly I'm sick of these crappy little signings. And yeah sorry I haven't posted in the last couple weeks. I was out of the city with no internet for 3 weeks straight.


----------

